# 72 521 charging system not working



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

my 72 521 pickup is not charging. the altinator is brand new and checksout. 
i replaced the voltage regulator. 
checked the wires
checked the fuses.

when i disconect the battery the truck dies.

it has a 1600 engine.

any ideas will help


----------

